# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] DIGITALBOX HDST 1200combo

## ezizu

Καλημέρα.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος πως μπορώ να κάνω επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων -  reset σε δέκτη digitalbox HDST 1200 combo, πέρα της επιλογής μεσώ του menu;
Έχει μπλοκάρει και ξαφνικά ζητάει κωδικό για να ανοίξει το menu.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Καλημέρα πιν 2046

----------

ezizu (15-10-18), xrhstos1978 (15-10-18)

----------

